# Cloudy Water/New to aquariums!



## Peachy Mc (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi there, im new to the forum and new to Aquariums! Help needed!

Ive recently set up my Biorb 60 LIFE and after 4 days I changed the airstone as the water was rough due to the one supplied being torn. 

I now have white cloudy water ( i assume its due to not rinsing the airstone.) The problem is that on the day of changing the airstone i had already purchased Neon Tetras and had to introduce them. 

Its not thick cloudy just not completely clear.

The Neons are now a week in and im ready to add my next Fish. 

On Thursday night i did a 10% water change and im now wondering if its advisable to do another 10% to dilute the cloudy water.

Any help is appreciated!

CHEERS! *c/p*


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,
Your tank is cycling, the cloudiness is what some people call 'New tank syndrome' Have you read up on the nitrogen cycle? What are your water parameters? Are you testing with strips or usin a water test?

Your tank is 16 gallons correct?


----------



## Peachy Mc (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, 60ltrs, 16 Gal.

Its my second cycle due to a major upset which resulted in a £435 refund from the local fish/pet store.

Everything was replaced after 3 weeks established in my first set up. The first set up was crystal clear. 

I havent done the tests yet but i have a liquid test kit with test tubes.

Ill take a sample to my local tomorrow to see if its healthy enough to introduce new fish.

Thanks for your time *thumbsup thanx


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

no problem. keep us posted.


----------



## Peachy Mc (Feb 4, 2012)

Would you advise another 10% water exchange?

In Scotland im advised our PH and Chlorine content is perfect for Tropical. 

I also mix in Stress Syme too as a neuraliser?

Whats your thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Peachy Mc (Feb 4, 2012)

Tests prove perfect on "Fish Day" but choose not to stock up on fish due to delivery on the next night so waited till today.

We introduced 4 new Mollies. But beforehand 1 of 8 Neon Tetras took a "2hour rest" but when disturbed joined the rest and has been swimming for the last 4.5 hours. I thought it was a gonner!

On introduction of the mollies, one of them went idol. Ended up under the stones and ive fished him out twice. After a poor attempt to join in i decided a wee bit off food to see the reaction. After that he seems to have jpoined the other 3 and swimming normal.

Im putting it to stress and now relaxed? Correct??

Cheers.


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

Declouder solution?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If this is a new tank, DO NOT add more than you already have. Your tank needs to go through the nitrogen cycle and the more fish you put in there the harder and more difficult it will be. You could end up losing your fish if you don't wait. You have too many already.

Also, do not add any water clarifying chemicals. They will just stress your fish further and using chemicals when you don't need them is just a bad idea in general. If the cloudiness was there before you even added fish, did you rinse your susbstrate well enough?

**EDIT - nevermind. I see you have already added more fish. I would suggest a 50% water change at least every other day for the next 4-5 weeks. Your tank is overstocked and it is going through the nitrogen cycle. You WILL loose some of them. I would suggest you read about the nitrogen cycle. Good luck.


----------

